# Storm & Generators



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Sitting here, watching the news for the past few days, the sale of generators came to mind. I wonder if the stores were stripped of their shelf stock? I did see a News Report out of NC, a guy lost power, went a bought a generator, looked like the 2000 inverter type by Powerhouse........got it home and it wouldn't start - he was keeping warm by sitting in his old trusty Ford! Fortunately for us, we weathered the storm without a power loss, tree down....just a few days indoors. Hope all the readers out there are safe and we know it will be gone in a few days.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Ever notice, those who holler about being out of power the most are the same ones who have new cars/trucks, boats, motorcycles and jet-ski's parked everywhere on the perfect lawn? It's always someone Else's fault.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Storms & Generators and Fraudsters*

I was in town and just had to check out HD - just to see how many gens they had left after the storm. The Dept Mgr said he had two "returns" people said they didn't perform adequately! He wouldn't say it, but I did, people run in before the storm, buy it on their CC and take it home and use it......then all of a sudden - it don't work....and with HD's Return Policy - get a generator for the storm and then take it back - really peeves me.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

RonJ said:


> I was in town and just had to check out HD - just to see how many gens they had left after the storm. The Dept Mgr said he had two "returns" people said they didn't perform adequately! He wouldn't say it, but I did, people run in before the storm, buy it on their CC and take it home and use it......then all of a sudden - it don't work....and with HD's Return Policy - get a generator for the storm and then take it back - really peeves me.


Called no charge CC rental. Many company's now will not allow returns on a genset unless the warranty folks say it's defective. Even at that they only receive same/same, no money at all. If the unit has never been ran that's different, but if it ran and burn't paint, they own it!


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Storms & Generators and Fraudsters*

Really like that idea. I remember years ago, going to Advance Auto for a speciality tool I did not have and was talking with the Manager. He said they get tools back like this regularly; I just had to know how damned inferior they were - they were a major brand. He told me that folks would come in and buy it, take it home, use it, and then repackage it and bring it back for a refund. Like a lot of others, I own a lot of speciality tools that I needed but once, but would never think of bringing back.....and I never loan mine out.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

RonJ said:


> Really like that idea. I remember years ago, going to Advance Auto for a speciality tool I did not have and was talking with the Manager. He said they get tools back like this regularly; I just had to know how damned inferior they were - they were a major brand. He told me that folks would come in and buy it, take it home, use it, and then repackage it and bring it back for a refund. Like a lot of others, I own a lot of speciality tools that I needed but once, but would never think of bringing back.....and I never loan mine out.


thats really low when people do that. i have a sister in law that does that with party dresses, she tucks the tags up so they cant be seen and after the party "airs" the dress out for a few days b4 returning it. .....dispicable.


----------

